# Train signals



## FastTrax (Sep 6, 2022)

https://position-light.blogspot.com/2017/07/come-and-c.html


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

@FastTrax Thank you for that!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 7, 2022)

Some more thank you

www.trainaficionado.com

https://www.youtube.com/c/Trainaficionado1

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gov.dot.fra.RailCrossing&hl=en_US&gl=US


----------

